# Custom gheenoe does not make a 13' NMZ



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

Why doesn't custom gheenoe make a 13' NMZ? It appears as though they did back in 2009 or so. Was there not enough demand or was there something wrong with the design? I like the idea of a 13' NMZ that is lightweight, can handle a small outboard, and can fit in the bed of a truck.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Have you called and talked to them? They'll make you pretty much whatever you want from what I understand.

I just took a 13 and made my own NMZ. Absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

They will still make it. Just adding the proper deck options to your build will justify it as being a NMZ edition. May not have the decals but you could buy them also if you wish..


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

You can still get the 13' from http://gheenoe.net/.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Since the demand for the 15'4" and the Lt-25 are high they are working full time to make those ...

I DO Know Puger WILL NOT Build an LT-15 EVER ! I told him "Money and waiting time was NO object build me an LT-15" He said "NEVER" 
So I told Sammy "Money and time are NO Object build me the closest thing to an LT-15 So he IS) ))

I DO however think CG would build you a 125 pound 13 NMZ if money and time were NO object ... But since I already have one i did not ask that ...

BUT CG does have a slick new hull in the works that should be coming out in about 3 years ;-) (The NEW NMZ ???")


----------



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

I did ask the guy at customer gheenoe a few months ago if they can do a 13' NMZ. He said no. I didn't press him and didn't ask about building a boat that has the deck layout of an NMZ. Was the NMZ a lighter weight boat than a typical gheenoe with an NMZ top deck?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQPSO7yCqMk

This is mine 

I agree with Gheenoe.net since they can NOT control what motor you or a subsequent owner may install and run on an "NMZ" it has to be manufactured to take the rated motor ...

So ALL NMZs made ARE strong enough to take a motor ...


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I


> Since the demand for the 15'4" and the Lt-25 are high they are working full time to make those ...
> 
> I DO Know Puger WILL NOT Build an LT-15 EVER ! I told him "Money and waiting time was NO object build me an LT-15"  He said "NEVER"
> So I told Sammy "Money and time are NO Object build me the closest thing to an LT-15 So he IS) ))
> ...


What in the world is a LT-15?  The LT-25 is basically a Classic + 6" and it is named for its max HP, correct?  There is no hull with a 15 HP max in the Gheenoe line up.  Is this a hypothetical Classic with a narrower transom or a 15' 4" with a wider transom?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the LT15 was out before the LT25, I almost bought one, but the 15hp limit was what turned me, and many others, off. If memory serves it was a little lighter, and had less freeboard.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Firecat is right and they don't make the LT15 anymore.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

> Firecat is right and they don't make the LT15 anymore.


The first ones were rated for 25 Hp 

I was looking for one but they are fully rigged out at the rigged out price 


They still have the mold but won't produce a hull with it :-( !!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> What in the world is a LT-15?  The LT-25 is basically a Classic + 6" and it is named for its max HP, correct?  There is no hull with a 15 HP max in the Gheenoe line up.  Is this a hypothetical Classic with a narrower transom or a 15' 4" with a wider transom?


The LT models were created to improve on the characteristics of the Classic. They are larger, more stable and drier. The LT15 was what you might consider generation 1 with the LT25 being its generation 2 successor. Similar in a way to how the highsider models improved on and replaced the original lowsiders.

This picture shows from top to bottom, a 13, 15'4, Classic, LT15, LT25 and Super 16. Obviously these are base models with no decks, consoles, etc. What isn't shown are the original 13 and 15'4 lowsiders and the newest Super 18.


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

18'


----------

